# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Hamanasu

## .voyager

Oρμώμενος από τα posts του Μανώλη για τη σειρά Sun Flower Κirishima, ανοίγω αυτό το thread για το highspeed* Hamanasu* της Shin Nihonkai Ferries (New Japan Sea Ferries)
Επισυνάπτω μια μικρής ανάλυσης φωτό από το διαδίκτυο. Στον εξωτερικό σκληρό έχω κι άλλες, οπότε θα κοιτάξω μόλις πάω σπίτι. Όποιος άλλος έχει κάτι, περιμένουμε...


feri akashia.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

AKASHIA & HAMANASU. Ta prwta ploia ston kosmo pou enswmatwnoun tin yvridiki texnologia udroprowsis CRP-POD (azipod).Kataskuaztikan gia logarismo tis Shin Nihonkai Ferry Co. Ltd. apo tin Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (Nagasaki Shipyard) kai oi eragies apoperatwsis oloklirwthikan stis 25 kai 28 iouniou tou 2004 antistoixa! To sxedio tis gastras tous kai genikotera olou tou kitous epitrepi ipsili apodosi stin prowthisi kathws kai megali eukolia stous eligmous!Episis aksizei na simeiwthei pws einai ta megalitera Ro/Pax ston kosmo apo pleura olikou mikous.Sta dokimastika tous aneptiksan megisti taxitita 32,40 knots/h.I texnologia udroprwosis pou uiothtoun tous epitrepei na exoun ews kai 13% ligoteri katanalwsi se sxesi me to koino systima prowsis kathws kai 25% pio grigorous eligmous.Apotelelountai apo 7 katastrwmata apo ta opoia ta tria (to deck 1 einai gkaraz en merei mazi me to mixanistaseio kai tis loipes mixanologikes egkatastaseis) einai gkaraz kai ta ypoloipa afierwmena stous epivates! Diathetoun 193 kampines ek twn opoiwn 4 einai souites ,40 lux kai oi upolipes einai typou dormitory!Ekteloun ploes metaksi Maiuru (Kansai) kai Otaru (Hokaido). Tin apostasi kaliptoun se 20 wres.

Texnika Xaraktiristika 

Onoma *AKASHIA / HAMANASU*
Classification *JG*
Oliko mikos *224.82 metra*
Mikos metaski kathetwn *208.00 metra*
Platos *26.00 metra*
Vithisma *7.40. metra*
DWT *6.649 tonoi*
GT (Japan) *16.810 tonoi*
GT (International) *34.181 tonoi*
Fortiga & trailers (12m) *158*
Autokinita *65* 
Megisti taxytita *32.40 knots*
Ypiresiaki taxytita *30.50 knots*
Kyries mixanes *Wartsila 12V4CC (2 sets)*
Isxis *12.600 kW/500*-1 / set* 
Sinoliki isxis* 50.400 kW*
monada POD *17.6 MW*
Bow thrusters *2*
Stabilizer *1 set*
Epivates *880*
Simaia *Iapwnias*
Call Sign *JL5409/JJ3223*
IMO *9288617**/9288605*

*Plano Genikis Diataksis (G.A. plan)* afieriwmeno ston filo Voyager pou tou aresoun ta didimakia.
Picturea.jpg
hamanasu.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Mανώλη, καταπληκτικές οι pics κι εννοείται ενδαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες!!!
Δεν κατάφερα να βρω άλλες φώτος πέρα από τις παρακάτω εγώ.

Akashia2.JPG

Akashia3.JPG

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τέλειο καράβι! 32,5 !

----------


## Thanasis89

Φοβερό βαπόρι ! Η θέση και η χρήση του azipod καταλαμβάνει αυτή του πηδαλίου ; Και εκτός αυτού χρησιμοποιείται και ως σύστημα κύριας πρόωσης, σωστά ;

----------


## manolis m.

Akrivws file mou !!Des parakatw....
azipod.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη για την βοήθεια !

----------


## manolis m.

Des mia selida pisw gia to systima azipod kapia mixanika sxediagrammata pou exw anevasei!! Pros to paron alli mia omorfi phwto gia ton Apostolo !!
akshhia hamansu!.jpg

----------


## aegina

File NAYPIGE!!! To AZIPOD pou exeis anevasei DEN EINAI APO GIAPONEZIKO PLOIO,ALLA APO EYROPAIKO.Apodixi oti sti foto apeikonizetai kai to akinito AZIPOD!Diladi i foto mallon einai apo AZIPOD tis ABB. :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Eipa pws einai apo giaponeziko ploio ?? apla o filos  thanasis89 apo panw rwtise kati kai ithela na tou deiksw ena azipod endeiktika!! 

Twn sigkekrimenwn ploiwn ta AZIPODs einai auta!
azipod.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Μανώλη χίλια ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο ! Είδα και το G.A. plan που επίσης πόσταρες ! Και οι ερωτήσεις ήταν σε σχέση με τα σχέδια και κυρίως ήταν για να διαφωτιστώ περισσότερο !

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά τα πλοία αυτά είναι απο τα πιό τέλεια πλοία που έχω δεί!!!Φανταστικά!!
Και μπράβο στα παιδιά μου μας δίνουν τις παραπάνω πληροφορίες!!Να είστε καλά!

----------


## aegina

Oi giapwnezei & oi koreates vzouv AZIPOD se epivatika oi eurwpeoi oxi logw kostous kataskeuis. :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Το σύστημα περιλαμβάνει και δυο μηχανές που κομπλάρουν σε ένα μειωτήρα και κινούν την έλικα που βρίσκεται στη χοάνη μπροστά απο το pod προφανώς ο ηλεκροκινητήρας που βρίσκεται μεσα στο pod είναι το δεύτερο προωστήριο σύστημα του πλοίου,τουλάχιστον αυτό καταλαβαίνω απο το σχεδιάγραμμα που ανέβασε ο μανώλης

----------


## .voyager

> Oi giapwnezei & oi koreates vzouv AZIPOD se epivatika oi eurwpeoi oxi logw kostous kataskeuis.


Σίγουρα αυτός είναι ο λόγος?
Οι Ευρωπαίοι πάντως είναι αυτοί που "ρίχνουν" περισσότερα λεφτά (κυρίως λόγω της έμφασης στο accommodation, που είναι πολύ δαπανηρό).

----------


## Thanasis89

Όπως και στα αυτοκίνητα οι Ιαπωνέζοι έχουν την τεχνολογία και οι Ευρωπαίοι την εμφάνιση !  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω... :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

> Επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω...


Kι εμένα... Και στην τεχνολογία οι Ευρωπαίοι δεν κάνουν "εκπτώσεις".
Συνήθως τα ευρωπαϊκά πλοία είναι εξοπλισμένα με αντίστοιχα ή και περισσότερα (λόγω των δύσκολων λιμανιών και άλλων παραγόντων) μέσα ναυσιπλοϊας κτλ. .

----------


## Leo

> Kι εμένα... Και στην τεχνολογία οι Ευρωπαίοι δεν κάνουν "εκπτώσεις".
> 
> 
> Συνήθως τα ευρωπαϊκά πλοία είναι εξοπλισμένα με αντίστοιχα ή και περισσότερα (λόγω των δύσκολων λιμανιών και άλλων παραγόντων) μέσα ναυσιπλοϊας κτλ. .


Θα συμφωνήσω αναμφισβήτητα με τον voyager1985, απο γεννέσεως της τεχνολογίας οι Ιάπωνες με τις πράσινες κονσόλες και τα καλσικά ρολογάκια. ¶λλη η Ευρωπαϊκή φινέτσα, δεν το συζητώ.

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά συγγνώμη για την ανοησία μου ! Απλά το είπα χαριτολογώντας ! Απλά πιστεύω ότι σε μερικούς τεχνολογικούς τομείς είναι άπιαστοι...

----------


## manolis m.

Emena i proswpiki mou apopsi einai pws oi Iapwnes einai pio ekseligmenoi texnologika stous perissoterous tomeis se antithesi me tous eurwpaious pou pou noiazontai pio poli gia ton foutouristiko sxediasmo kai tis ypervolikes se kapoies periptwseis aneseis!!

----------


## aegina

File VOYAGER ta pragmata me ta AZIPOD den einai kai to apla:Otan gia ena ploio ftiahnontai tpia AZIPOD dio kinita & ena akinito( sti foto tou NAYPIGOY fenetai kai to akinito)i idia etairia ftiaxnei kai tis dizelogennitries( exi ton arithmo) opote to kostos einai megalo.Akoma o xponos kataskeuis tous einai megalos.Ola ta AZIPOD EINAI ILEKTPOKINITIRES O ELIKAS DILADEI EINAI SINEXEIA TOU ROTORA TOU ILEKTROKINITIRA. :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Φίλε aegina, δεν αντιλέγω! Εξάλλου δεν είμαι ειδήμων στο θέμα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Oriste kai alli mia fwto tou Vapora...(me  to ''V'' kefalaio...xexe :Wink: )

p0000525.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Τι κουκλί που είναι αυτό το πλοίο ρε παιδιά!!Απίστευτο!!
Ευχαιστούμε

----------

